# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti orthodhoks >  Shenime per evangjelistet....

## Seminarist

Shpejt a vone, evangjelistet qe jane serioz mbi besimin e tyre - ne ate se cfare do te thote te jesh i krishtere edhe anetar i kishes - fillojne te shohin matane kufijve te denominacionit te tyre te kufizuar, per nje spiritualitet me te thelle, nje pervoje adhurimi me Zotin ne qender, edhe nje sens real te te qenit komunitet kristian historik. Ne vitet 1970-te, ky kerkim krijoi levizjen e qujtur "Evangjelizmi katolik". Kjo levizje, midis evangjelistave, ishte per te rifituar trashegimine e humbur katolike, nderkohe qe te mbeteshin ende ne denominacionet evangjeliste.


Kulmi i kesaj levizje u arrit ne mbledhjen e 46 liderave evangjeliste ne 1977. Rezultatet e thirrjes ne Cikago ishin nje sfide per boten evangjeliste qe ta merrnin te kaluaren seriozisht per te rifituar shume nga jeta e krishtere qe ishte hedhur tutje bashke me ujet e papaster pergjate Reformacionit.
Cuditerisht, sidoqofte, disa nenshkrues me profil te larte te Thirrjes se Cikagos, zbuluan se nuk mund te mbeteshin evangjeliste, nderkohe qe kerkonin te rifitonin te kaluaren e rrenjeve te tyre katolike. Disa u kthyen, keshtu, ne ortodokse, edhe disa te tjere, vecanerisht Tomas Hauard, u bene katolike.


Nderkohe qe zera si _Krishterimi sot_ u perpoqen qe keto konvertime ti paraqesin si shtegtime fantazish, numri i te konvertuarve vazhdon te rritet.

Se fundmi, dy luterane te njohur amerikane jane konvertuar: (tani At) Rikard Xhon Nojhaus (Richard John Neuhaus), autor i _The naked publik square_, u be katolik, ndersa Jeil edhe historiani Jaroslav Pelikan, u bene ortodoks.


Shkurtimisht, ka patur nje levizje definitive, sidomos mes klerikeve edhe intelektualeve, prej protestantizmit drejt asaj qe mund te quhet tradita katolike. Pyetja me te cilen ballafaqohen keta protestante, qe shohin drejt tradites katolike, eshte se cila kishe e permban ate: ajo Romano-katolike apo Kisha Ortodokse?


Ne menyre qe te ndihmojme evangjelistat qe te bejne nje vleresim te arsyeshem te ketyre pretendimeve rivale, do te ish me vend qe te shikojme arsyet se perse disa evangjeliste zgjedhin kishen romano-katolike ne krahasim me ate ortodokse.
Per kete le te shohim historine e Skot edhe Kimberli Han, sic jepet ne librin e tyre _Rome Sweet Home: Our Journey to Catholicism_. Skoti, nje pastor presbiterian, edhe e shoqja e tij, nuk mund te kishin qene ne fillimet e tyre me teper anti-katolike se sa ishin. Qe prej konvertimit te tyre, ata njihen mire si katolike apologjetiste.

Une do te fokusohem ne vecaneri me pranimin e Skotit, edhe refuzimin e ortodoksise. Nuk duhen vecse dy paragrafe qe ta kuptosh kete, keshtu qe po i jap te plota:


vazhdon....

----------


## Seminarist

"_Keshtu qe une fillova te shohe ortodoksine. U takova me Peter Gillquist, nje evangjelist i konevrtuar ne Ortodoksine Antiokite, per te pare se perse kishte zgjedhur Ortodoksine para Romes. Arsyetimet e tija ma perforcuan idene se protestantizmi ishte i gabuar, por, po ashtu, une mendova se mbrojtja e tij ndaj ortodoksise ne vend te katolicizmit ishte e pakenaqeshme edhe siperfaqesore. Me ekzaminimin tim me ne detaj, pashe se kishat ortodokse te ndryshme ishin te ndara pa shprese midis vetes, pak a shume si ato protestante, pervec se ato ortodokse ishin te ndrara sipas vijave nacionale etnike. Kishte trupe ortodokse qe e quanin veten greke, ruse. rutene, rumune, bullgare, hungareze, serbe e keshtu me rradhe. Ato kane bashkejetuar prej shekujsh, por me teper si nje familje vellezerish qe kane humbur te atin e tyre.


Nje studim i metejshem me solli ne perfundimin se ortodoksia kishte nje liturgji e tradite te mrekullueshme, por nje teologji te mbetur ne vend. Per me teper, u binda se ishte edhe e gabuar ne doktrine, duke hedhur poshte mesimet e Shkrimit edhe te se Vertetes katolike, sidomos Filiokuen qe i eshte shtuar Besores se Nicese. Per me teper, refuzimi i tyre ndaj papes, si kreu i kishes dukej se ishte me teper i bazuar ne politiken perandorake, se sa ne ndonje arsyetim serioz teologjik. Kjo me ndihmoi qe te kuptoja se perse, pergjate gjithe historise se tyre, te krishteret ortodokse kane tentuar qe te lartesojne perandorin edhe shtetin mbi peshkopet edhe kishen (te njohur edhe cezaropapizem). Mu duk se Rusia i kishte korrur pasojat e kesaj pikepamje ortodokse pergjate gjithe shek. 20._



Nderkohe qe perpjekjet e Han-it do te duhej te ishin paksa me te thella se sa i pershkruan ai ne keto pasazhe, eshte e qarte se ai nuk u kishte kushtuar ndonje mund te madh. Arsyet e tij per zgjedhjen e katolicizmit ne vend te ortodoksise tingellojne sikur te vinin prej ndonje trakti anti-ortodoks te shek.19.


vazhdon...

----------


## Seminarist

_Ortodoksia edhe etnia_


Pretendimi se kishat ortodokse jane te ndara mes vetit, si ato protestante, pervec se ortodokset ndahen pergjate vijabe etnike nacionaliste, eshte krejt absurde. Eshte nje fare klisheje qe perdoret shpesh prej protestanteve edhe romano-katolikeve qe jane teper te mefshte per te ndermarre kerkime me te thella ndaj kesaj ceshtje.


Qe ta fillojme, ndarja e kishave ortodokse ne kisha te ndryshme te veteqeverisura nacionale ka te beje me teper me fenomenin perendimor Europian te nacionalizmit edhe nderhyrjeve qe pasuan prej Fuqive te Medha (Britanise se madhe, ne vecaneri) ne punet e brendeshme te popujve Ballkanike, se sa me ka te beje me logjiken e brendeshme te ortodoksise. Nderkohe qe nacionalizmi ka qene edhe mbetet nje problem per ortodoksine, ne asnje menyre nuk eshte thelbi i ortodoksise. Ne fakt, ne 1872 kisha ortodokse e denoi formalisht si herezi teorine se kisha duhet organizuar sipas perberjeve etnike, e jo sipas dioqezave territoriale perkatese.


Cfare Han-i nuk permend eshte se secila nga keto kisha nacionale rrefejne te njejtin besim ortodoks, rruajne nje liturgji (packa se ne gjuhe e zakone lokale), edhe jane ne komunion te plote me njera tjetren. Fakti se ata nuk u pergjigjen nje peshkopi te vetem, ne nje vend te huaj, ne asnje menyre nuk do te thote se ato nuk jane faktikisht te bashkuara ne nje kishe katolike. Kishat e ndryshme lokale ortodokse nuk mund te lidhen me denominacionet e ndryshme protestante.




_Cezaropapizmi_



Sigurisht qe ka patur kohera kur kisha ka qene pak a shume e detyruar ndaj nje menyre operimi me te ndikuar prej pushtetit laik, edhe ajo e ka pesuar keq nga nderhyrje te tilla. Por qe te thuash se kisha ortodokse e ka pranuar nderhyrjen shteterore, ku perandori percaktonte udhenndjekjen e kishes, edhe se kjo eshte ne kontrast me menyren se si gjerat funksionin ne perendim, ku Roma kerkonte supremaci ndaj pushtetit laik, kjo tregon nje padituri te thelle ne histori.



Sa per fillim, ligji kanonik ortodoks e ndalon shprehimisht nderhyrjen shteterore ne ceshtjet e brendeshme te kishes. Kjo nuk do te thote se perandoret nuk tentuan qe te nderhynin ne ceshtjet e kishes - pasi u perpoqen, edhe disa ia arriten me shume se sa te tjeret. Sidoqofte, do te thote se kisha asnjehere nuk e ka pranuar kete si nje pune shteterore normale. Ne fakt, kalendari kishtar eshte i mbushur me shenjtore qe pesuan shume prej refuzimit ne bashkepunimin me vijen perandorake.



Kjo eshte edhe shume ironike. Shtytja me e madhe per ribashkim me Romen, para rrenies se Konstandinopojes, erdhi prej motiveve politike perandorake. Ishte ne interes te perandorit qe te restaurohej komunioni midis ortodokseve edhe kishes se Romes, per shkak te avantazheve politike qe do te sillte. Te ashtequajturat Koncile te bashkimit ne Lion 1274 edhe Florence 1439, u shtyt prej perandorit, edhe qe te dyja u refuzuan nga trupi i besimtareve ortodokse.
Po te ishin pretendimet e Han-it te sakta mbi cezaropapizmin, atehere kisha do ti ishte bindur politikes perandorake, edhe Roma me Ortodoksine do te ishin bashke tashme!



Fakti eshte se vendi i vetem ortodoks, ku cezaropapizmi ishte prane pranimit si nje realitet, eshte Rusia, si pasoje e reformave te Pjetrit te Madh. Pjetri e hoqi patrikun, edhe vuri qeverine e tij _oberprocurator_ per ceshtjet fetare qe te mbikqyrte Sinodin, edhe si rrjedhim ta bente kishen nje departament shteteror. Nuk ka dyshims e kjo gje e dobesoi kishen jashte mase edhe shpuri ne paaftesine e saje per te perballuar me sukses Revolucionin komunist. Po cfare nuk pohojne historianet jo ortodokse eshte fakti se reformat e Pjetrit u bazuan ne relatat kishe-shtet, qe Pjetri kish pare ne principatat Gjermane edhe Skandinave. Keshtu qe cezaropapizmi i Pjetrit ishte ne fakt si rezult i ndikimit perendimor, jo ortodoks. Komentet e Han-it se pesimet e kishes ruse nen rregjimin Sovietik ishin frute te pikepamjes ortodokse eshte teper keqkuptues edhe ofendues.


Para se ta leme temen e relates kishe-shtet, le te shohim edhe keto:


_Korruptimi i tij eshte i pamundur prej askujt, pasi ai eshte katolik ne besim, mbret ne pushtet, i pari ne predikim, gjykates ne denjesi, filozof ne studimet liberale, edhe model ne moral_

Mos eshte gje kjo ndonje leter ndaj perandorit nga ndonje peshkop ortodoks? Jo! Ky lloj atributi i ishte bere Karlit te Madh, perandorit te Frankeve, te kurorezuar perandori i shenjte romak prej papes Leo III ne 800, prej Alkuin-it.


Kurorezimi i Karlit shpesh shihet si nje shembull i supremacise se papes mbi pushtetet laike. Ne realitet, kisha ne Europen perendimore u be pjese e sistemit feudal gjerman, me venien e klerikeve prej pushtetareve laike. Simonria u be e zakonshme. Kjo situate nuk nderroi deri ne Reformat e Grigorit ne shek.11. Edhe atehere, pretendimet e papes per supremaci mbi ceshtjet e pushtetit laik nuk i pershtateb realitetit. 


Ajo qe librat na pershkruajne si grindja per emerim nuk ishte thjesht mbrojtja e kishes ndaj te drejtes qe kish per te caktuar e vene peshkope. Ishte po ashtu edhe mbrojtja kunder pretendimeve te kishes. Papa pretendonte te drejten per te shfronesuar perandorin, edhe pergjate grindjes per emertim, ndodhi pikerisht kjo gje. Ne menyre te perseritur, papa edhe perandori u ndeshen mbi kufijte e juridiksioneve te tyre perkatese. Kulmi i pushtetit papal nen Inocentin III, u pasua, jo me shume se nje shekull me vone, nga eksili i papes per ne Avinjon edhe prej historise poshteruese te papacise ne shek.14-15. Pergjate gjithe kesaj papet pretenduan pushtet mbi shtetin edhe kishen, por konditat brenda kishes treguan se ai nuk ish ne gjendje te qeveriste as vete kishen.


E qarte pra se leximet e Han-it mbi historine e kishes eshte i pjesshem edhe i pasakte. Qe kur Krishti u ballafaqua me nje monedhe romake edhe u pyet mbi taksat, te krishteret jane perpjekur qe te gjejne nje relate te drejte midis kishes edhe shtetit. Askush ne lindje e as ne perendim nuk ish ne gjendje qe te vije me ndonje zgjidhje te persosur. Ne fakt, zgjidhja e persosur nuk eshte e mundeshme ne kete bote, pasi Mbreteria e Zotit nuk eshte e kesaj bote.




_Teologjia_



vazhdon...

----------


## Manulaki

Seminarist, dua te te them dicka ne lidhje me fjalen konvertim. Nese dikush eshte i krishtere, nuk ka si te konvertohet ne te krishtere?!!!
Nese ndryshimi nga nje kishe ne nje tjeter quhet konvertim, atehere keta njerez thjesht nuk kane qene te krishtere kur ndiqnin nje kishte te caktuar, dhe e njohen krishtin si shpetimtarin e tyre kur ndoqen nje tjeter kishte.
Krishterimi eshte si nje shtepi e madhe me shume dhoma. Rendesi ka qe njerezit te gjejne dhomen e tyre ne kete shtepi, dhe vizitimi i dhomave te ndryshme nuk eshte as gabim dhe as konvertim. Kur dikush gjen dhomen qe per te eshte me e pershtatshme, atehere shume mire, rendesi ka qe eshte ne shtepi, dhe jo ne ke dhome qendron.
Keto tema percarese per Krishterimin me mire qartesoji brenda vetes tende, dhe mos e nxirr Krishterimin si nje Fe ku njerezit perpiqen te tregojne se vetem ata e dijne dhe vetem ata njohin. Krenaria eshte nje hap perpara renies. Dhe nje nga karakteristikat e ortodoksise, apo katolicizmit eshte thjesht PERULJA! Nuk kam njohur ortodokse te vertete qe te krenohen me budallallek per ortodoksine e tyre, fjalet nuk jane asgje pa vepra.
Ketu ku jam une ndjek nje kishe ortodokse, kjo nuk me ben mua te konvertuar nga evangjelizmi (ndiqja kishe evangjeliste ne Shqiperi, dhe Greqi) ne ortodoksi. Eshte thjesht dhoma qe gjeta kur erdha ketu ne Amerike. Prifterinjte me njohin shume mire, e dine shume mire se nga kam ardhur, por nuk me quajne as te konvertuar, dhe as jo te krishtere. Sepse JAM. Hiri i Krishtit me ben te krishtere, dhe jo doktrinat apo traditat njerezore.
Krishti nuk predikoi ortodoksine, apo katolicizmin, apo protestantizimin. Ai predikoi Lajmin e Mire te Shpetimit.
Nese dhe ne mund te ndjekim mesimet e Tij, nuk do te predikojme veten tone, por ate qe dha Veten e Tij per ne.
Te pershendes

----------


## Manulaki

Me shkrimin e mesiperm nuk po i heq vlerat njeres apo tjetres kishe, dhe as nuk po ja shtoj. Ajo qe dua te theksoj eshte se nuk mund te ekzistoje konvertimi brenda krishterimit, pervecse ne rastin kur njerezit kane qene hipokrite brenda kishes, dhe me ne fund Perendia jau ndricon mendjen. Fajin nuk e ka kisha, por mendja e tyre e mbyllur.
Pershendetje

----------


## Albo

> Me shkrimin e mesiperm nuk po i heq vlerat njeres apo tjetres kishe, dhe as nuk po ja shtoj. Ajo qe dua te theksoj eshte se nuk mund te ekzistoje konvertimi brenda krishterimit, pervecse ne rastin kur njerezit kane qene hipokrite brenda kishes, dhe me ne fund Perendia jau ndricon mendjen. Fajin nuk e ka kisha, por mendja e tyre e mbyllur.
> Pershendetje


Jo te gjithe besimtaret e krishtere kane nje Kishe dhe jo te gjithe dominacionet e Krishterimit pranojne Njeriun-Zot, Jezu Krishtin, si Zot te Gjalle, si Kishe te Gjalle. Jo te gjithe te Krishteret sot bejne jeten qe i pelqen Perendise dhe jo te gjithe te Krishteret sot lexojne e mesojne mesimet e Apostujve dhe Eterve te Shenjte te Kishes.

Konvertimi nuk duhet pare ne aspektin e ngushte politik njerezor, 1 vote me shume per X parti, apo 1 shpirt me shume per katoliket apo orthodhokset. Konvertimi eshte peligrinazh i cdo besimtari te krishtere qe rritet shpirterisht. Eshte si puna e atij femijes qe kur eshte i vogel gezon nga dashuria qe prinderit e tij tregojne ndaj tij, por kur behet burre dhe baba vete, e kupton se cdo te thote te jesh At e cdo te thote te duash femijet e tu.


Levizjen nga protestant ne katolik apo orthodhoks nuk e dikton mendja, por shpirti qe eshte i urritur per spiritualizem.

Albo

----------


## marcus1

> Krenaria eshte nje hap perpara renies..... Hiri i Krishtit me ben te krishtere, dhe jo doktrinat apo traditat njerezore.....
> *Nese dhe ne mund te ndjekim mesimet e Tij, nuk do te predikojme veten tone, por ate qe dha Veten e Tij per ne.*Te pershendes


AMEN moter e shenjte. Hiri i Tij te ka bere te krishtere, te ka bere te shenjte, te ka bere te paster, te ka bere bashketrashegimtare te pasurive qiellore, te ka bere nje moter te dashur ne Krisht midis shume vellezerish dhe motrash te dhomave te ndryshme, por qe kane nje Shpetimtar te vetmin, Jezus Krishtin.

----------


## Manulaki

> Jo te gjithe besimtaret e krishtere kane nje Kishe dhe jo te gjithe dominacionet e Krishterimit pranojne Njeriun-Zot, Jezu Krishtin, si Zot te Gjalle, si Kishe te Gjalle. Jo te gjithe te Krishteret sot bejne jeten qe i pelqen Perendise dhe jo te gjithe te Krishteret sot lexojne e mesojne mesimet e Apostujve dhe Eterve te Shenjte te Kishes.
> 
> Konvertimi nuk duhet pare ne aspektin e ngushte politik njerezor, 1 vote me shume per X parti, apo 1 shpirt me shume per katoliket apo orthodhokset. Konvertimi eshte peligrinazh i cdo besimtari te krishtere qe rritet shpirterisht. Eshte si puna e atij femijes qe kur eshte i vogel gezon nga dashuria qe prinderit e tij tregojne ndaj tij, por kur behet burre dhe baba vete, e kupton se cdo te thote te jesh At e cdo te thote te duash femijet e tu.
> 
> 
> Levizjen nga protestant ne katolik apo orthodhoks nuk e dikton mendja, por shpirti qe eshte i urritur per spiritualizem.
> 
> Albo


Kisha e Krishtit eshte nje, dhe e ka krijuar vete Krishti Kishen. Ajo qe une po them eshte se secili ka mendjen e vet, dhe ne baze te asaj mendjeje kupton Perendine. Dhe aty ku gjen kuptimin aty do ta ndjeke Krishtin. Se eshte dhoma e pritjes, apo kuzhina, apo dhoma e ndenjes, nuk ka rendesi, rendesi ka qe rritet ne Perendine dhe gjen shpetim prej Tij. 
Une jam nene, ne kuptimin fizik dhe shpirteror te fjales. E jetoj dashurine qe e jap si prind, nuk e di nese dhe ti Albo flet per te njejten gje, apo thjesht e mendon se si mund te doje nje prind.
Sa per dominacionet e Krishtera, une quaj dhe mendoj se te Krishtera jane vetem ato qe pranojne Ungjillin, Trinine E Shenjte, Besimtoren. Keto jane themeli. Une e di shume mire sesa sekte jane ngritur mbi Krishterimin. Por nese e njoh protestantizimin aq sa mendoj e njoh, katolicizmin, dhe ortodoksine, mendoj se te treja keto dominacione kane per baze te njejtin Ungjill, Trinitetin, dhe te njejten Kredo (Besimtore)

Gjithashtu dua te shtoj, mos ndoshta mendon se ata qe jetojne si Ortodokse ne Greqi (vendi qe mendon se eshte ortodoks) jetojne jeten e paster, te cilen ti e ze ne shkrimin tend me siper. Me ler te te shkelqej pak mendjen, se te njejtat skandale qe behen ne Kishen protestante, ungjillore, apo katolike ketu ne Amerike, behen ne kishen Ortodokse ne Greqi. 
Une ne asnje menyre nuk i quaj keto skandale si perfaqsues te kishes, por thjesht veprime te bera nga njerez hipokrite qe i japin nje emer te keq kishes ku kane hyre. 

A nuk ishin Lojrat Olimpike nje bukuri vertet e rralle, por qe nuk kishin vecse perfaqsime idhujsh? E pra keta idhuj u ngriten neper stadiume, dhe jo Ortodoksia me te cilen levdohen aq shume Greket apo ata qe e quajne veten Ordodokse.  Ai qe eshte Ortodoks, eshte me vepra dhe jo me fjale. Dhe kuptohet ka shume njerez qe jane ortodokse te vertete, ka shume njerez qe jane protestante te vertete, evangjeliste te vertete.. pse nuk merren keta si shembull, por ata qe bejne skandale, dhe nuk bejne jete "te paster"? Cdo kishe ka problemet e veta, shenjtoret dhe djajte e vet, ne kuptimin simbolik, ajo qe ne si besimtare duhet te bejme, eshte te ndertojme ne dashurine e Krishtit, dhe jo te kritikojme ne krenarine tone te njohjes. Jo une di me mire, jo ti, jo une e kam drejt, jo ti... Keto nuk e lavderojne Krishtin, por dashuria qe kane te zgjedhurit e tij per njeri-tjetrin.

Manulaki

----------


## Seminarist

Me komentete e Han-it mbi teologjine ortodokse, kalohet nga absurdja tek surealja. "Studimet e metejshme me cuan ne perfundimin se ortodoksia ka nje liturgji edhe tradite te mrekullueshme, por qe eshte e mbetur ne teologji". Nqs e kunderta nga te qenit i mbetur do te thote te ndryshosh Besoren; te shqetesoshesh se mos shkosh ne nje vend te paqene (purgatori); te paguash ne te holla qe te mos shkosh ne ate vend te paqene (purgatori); qe ta shnderrosh Virgjereshen Mari ne nje lloj Mbi-njeriu (ne nje Co-redemptrix, dmth Bashke-shpetimtare, te lindur pamekat); edhe te berit e nje peshkopi te nje qyteti ne nje person te pagabueshem, me pushtet universal ne boten shpirterore edhe te sovranitetit politik, atehere ortodoksia me deshire do pranoje te jete e mbetur ne vend.


E lezetshmja mbi shkrimet e Han-it eshte se tingellon sikur te ish peshkopi Episkopal ultra-liberalist, John Spong - qe i referohet krejtesisht me sforcim liturgjise se mrekullueshme ortodokse.
Romano katoliket shfajesohen nepermjet zhvillimit te doktrines per te justifikuar cdo ndryshim ne doktrinen ne lidhje me Filiokue-n edhe pagabueshmerine e papes. Por po ashtu edhe liberalet besojne se moderimet e tyre justifikohen me ane te nocionit te progresit. 
Ne nje analize perfundimtare, ku qendron dallimi perfundimtar midis permiresimeve te bera krishterimit nga Romano-katoliket edhe permiresimeve te liberaleve sikurse Spong-i?


Ngjashmerite midis nje konservativi romano-katolik, sikurse Han-i, edhe nje protestanti liberal sikurse Spong-i, jane me shume se sipefaqesore. Ne hyrjen e tij klasike mbi Ortodoksine, peshkopi ortodoks Kallistos Ware kuoton teologun rus te shek.19, Aleksis Komiakov:


_Te gjithe protestantet jane kripto-papiste. Nqs do te perdorim gjuhen e algjebres, i gjithe perendimi nuk njeh vecse nje te dhene "a", packa ne se paraprihet nga ndonje shenje pozitive +, sikurse me romano-katoliket, apo nga ndonje shenje negative -, sikurse me protestantet, "a"-ja mbetet e njejta._


Me fjale te tjera, romano-katoliket edhe protestantet, nuk jane vecse dy ane te se njejtes medalje. Ndonese paraqesin dy fytyra te ndryshme, ne thelb jane e njejta gje.


Kjo gje spjegon edhe pse shume konservative protestante terhiqen me teper nga Roma. Lidhja me Romen u lejon atyre per te kapercyer boshlleqet e tyre te protestantizmit, pa patur nevoje te braktisin botekuptimet e protestantizmit, dmth te asaj ku krishterimi nuk eshte vecse nje derivat i nje teksti.


_Sola Scriptura_ eshte krejtesisht ilogjike. Thenia e njohur protestante, "Nese e thote Bibla, atehere e besoj", nuk ka kuptim, sepse, po ta marresh tamam, Bibla nuk thote ndonje gje. Ajo eshte nej tekst, edhe sikurse te gjithe tekstet, ka nevoje per interpretim. Nje liber i pagabueshem behet i dobishem vetem nqs ka nje interpretues te pagabueshem, nga ku del edhe ideja e papes. Aty ku tre a kater protestante mblidhen sebashku, dalin kater apo pese interpretime te Bibles. Me nje pape te pagabueshem, del vetem nje interpetim, per cdo here. Keshtu qe thenia na del: "nese e thote papa, e besoj".


Tashme e kemi diskutuar sepse doktrina romano-katolike e papatit eshte themelisht e papajtueshme me besen ortodokse, keshtu qe nuk del nevoja ta perserisim ketu. Sidoqofte, dua te theksoj unitetin thelbesor te romano-katolikve edhe protestanteve.
Han-et nuk u konvertuan ne ndonje gje, se sa shkembyen formen e te njejtit autoritet, nje religjion racionalist per nje tjeter.


Han-i edhe katolike te tjere apologjiste perpiqen me shume mund qe te demonstrojne se katolicizmi eshte i bazuar ne Fjalen e Perendise, ne formen gojore edhe te shkruar. Edhe sikur ndonje doktrine nuk mund ta gjeje burimin te panderprere qe nga koha e Apostojve, sikurse Zenia pa mekat e Marise, apo pagabueshmeria e papes, prape se prape konsiderohet si e bazuar ne Shkrim nqs mund te nxirret prej saje duke perdorur logjiken. Kjo metode telogjike e te nxjerrit te nje doktrine prej nje teksti, eshte edhe trualli i perbashket i katolikeve edhe protestanteve, edhe i atyre protestanteve qe e konsiderojne veten si anti-katolike.




_Ne kete pike, me lejoni tju them se ortodoksia ne asnje menyre nuk eshte e bazuar ne Bibel. As nuk bazohet apo ta kete burimin prej ndonje grup mesimesh gojore paralel me ato te Bibles. Kisha ortodokse eshte Trupi i Gjalle i Krishtit - pervoja e gjalle ne histori e bashkimit te njerezores me hyjnoren ne Personin hyj-njeri te te Vetemlindurit. Fjala e Perendise nuk eshte nje liber, por nje Person. Profetet, te Dh.V edhe te DH.R, jane ata qe e pane edhe preken Fjalen e Jetes. Shkrimet e shenjta edhe ato te shenjtoreve nuk jane vecse deshmi te shkruara te kesaj eksperience, por asesi burimi i kesaj eksperience_.


Keshtu qe, doktrinat e verteta edhe te gabuara nuk dallohen nese ato munden apo jo te bazohen logjikisht ne ndonje tekst te Bibles apo ne ndonje shkrim te vecante te Eterve te Kishes, por nese jane apo jo doktrina te kushtetezuara ne deshmite besnike apo konfirmimin e komunionit midis Perendise edhe njeriut sikurse jane te para ne Kishe. Keshtu qe ortodoksia e refuzon romano-katolicizmin ne doktrinat sikurse ajo e pagabueshmerise se papes, purgatorit, jo sepse se ato nuk mund te nxirren nga keto apo ato vargje Biblike apo citimesh patristike, por sepse ato gjenden jashte pervojes se Kishes ne komunion me Perendine ne Krishtin. Doktrina false, jane deshmi false. Ato vijne edhe te shpien ne Krishter te rreme.


Evangjelistet qe po kerkojne traditen katolike duhet te kuptojne se ortodoksia nuk eshte thjesht nje alternative strukture kishtare ne krahasim me ate romano-katolike. Kisha ortodokse paraqet nje shikim krejt tjeter teologjik, sepse ajo zoteron nje eksperience krejt tjeter te Krishtit edhe jetes ne Te.



_Konkluzionet perfundimtare - nga Clark Clarton_.

Une u ktheva ne ortodoksi sepse pashe ne teologjine edhe jeten e kishes ortodokse nje deshmi te paster te se vertetes - te se vertetes sime te krijuar ne imazh te Perendise. Nuk ishte thjesht nje ceshtje e te venit te vetes nen nje autoritet te jashtem, por te te kuptiarit edhe te perqafimit te vertetes se vete realitetit.


Nuk ka diskutim se kisha romano-katolike eshte me e madhe edhe me o organizuar se sa kisha ortodokse. Nuk ka diksutim se liturgjia katolike e tanishme eshte me e pranueshme ndaj amerikaneve moderne, se sa sherbesat e gjata ortodokse. As nuk mund te mohohet se katolicizmi roman eshte me i lehte per tu kapur me ane te intelektit, duke qene i paraqitur me kujdes ne nje sistem racionalist. Por asnje nga keto nuk e ben romano-katolicizmin te vertete. 

Kur e hodha poshte protestantizmin edhe perqafova ortodoksine, po ashtu, shprehimisht mohova edhe katolicizmin, pasi ai edhe protestantizmi nuk jane vecse dy ane te se njejtes medalje.
Kur braktisa nocionin heretik te Sola Scriptures, po ashtu braktisa presupozimin se krishterimi eshte nje ideologji qe mund te nxirret nga nje teskt. Kur hodha poshte rolin tim te nje pape te pagabueshem protestant, duke interpretuar Biblen sipas ndricimeve te mia personale, po ashtu hodha poshte idene e te qenit te ndonje pape te pagabueshem.


Clark Clarton

----------


## Seminarist

Une i vura re shume mire nderhyrjet ne kete teme, para se une ta mbaroja artikullin, edhe nderkohe qe nuk nderhyva, me terhoqi vemendjen pikerisht nje pjese, e cila e verteton me teper ate qe thote ish evangjelisti Clark...




> *Sa per dominacionet e Krishtera, une quaj dhe mendoj se te Krishtera jane vetem ato qe pranojne Ungjillin, Trinine E Shenjte, Besimtoren. Keto jane themeli*. Une e di shume mire sesa sekte jane ngritur mbi Krishterimin. Por nese e njoh protestantizimin aq sa mendoj e njoh, katolicizmin, dhe ortodoksine, mendoj se te treja keto dominacione kane per baze te njejtin Ungjill, Trinitetin, dhe te njejten Kredo (Besimtore)



Ku e ka bazen biblike nje kusht i tille? dmth a e thote Bibla nje gje te tille?

Pra dalim se edhe ky mendim nuk eshte vecse ne perpjekjet per te krijuar nje krishterim-kompromis te bazuar ne logjika personale te nxjerra sipas kuptimit te disa ose nje teksti biblik apo cfaredo qofte.

Nga ana tjeter nje mendim i tille sado relativisht i vertete nxjerr ne pah natyren dembele te mos te kerkuarit te plote te se vertetes.

----------


## Manulaki

> Une i vura re shume mire nderhyrjet ne kete teme, para se une ta mbaroja artikullin, edhe nderkohe qe nuk nderhyva, me terhoqi vemendjen pikerisht nje pjese, e cila e verteton me teper ate qe thote ish evangjelisti Clark...
> 
> Ku e ka bazen biblike nje kusht i tille? dmth a e thote Bibla nje gje te tille?
> 
> Pra dalim se edhe ky mendim nuk eshte vecse ne perpjekjet per te krijuar nje krishterim-kompromis te bazuar ne logjika personale te nxjerra sipas kuptimit te disa ose nje teksti biblik apo cfaredo qofte.
> 
> Nga ana tjeter nje mendim i tille sado relativisht i vertete nxjerr ne pah natyren dembele te mos te kerkuarit te plote te se vertetes.


Atehere na thuaj ti, c'i ben keta njerez te shkojne nga nje kishe ne tjetren, perderisa nuk eshte doktrina baze, mos ndoshta eshte eshte pagesa mujore?.

Pershendetje

----------


## Manulaki

> Ku e ka bazen biblike nje kusht i tille? dmth a e thote Bibla nje gje te tille?
> .


Mos ndoshta thote Bibla, qe vetem ortodoksia, evangjelizmi, katolicizmi, protestantizmi, jane "kisha me e mire"? 
A flet Bibla per kisha njerezore, apo per Kishen e Krishtit? Cila eshte zemra Ungjillit, Vdekja dhe Ringjallja e Krishtit, apo doktrinat njerezore te nje kishe apo nje tjetre.

Nese duam te pyesim Biblen per pergjigje, atehere le ta pyesim, si e ka Emrin Kisha e Krishtit? Kisha Greke Ortodokse? Kisha Katolike? Kisha Ungjillore? Kisha Ruse Ortodokse? Kisha Shqiptare Ortodokse?...Mos ndoshta tere keta emra jane njerezore per shkak te mendjemadhesise njerezore, sepse asgje e tille nuk flitet ne Bibel. Ajo c'ka thuhet eshte Kisha e Krishtit. 
Jam shume dakord me levizjen e njerezve neper kisha te ndryshme, por kur thuhet kjo eshte e mire, kjo eshte e keqe, atehere kjo gje eshte njerezore, jo nga Perendia. Krishti na urdheroi te ndertojme, jo te shkaterrojme.

Pershendetje

----------


## Albo

Manulaki, po te lexoje ate qe eshte shkruajtur me lart, nje deshmi te nje te krishteri qe deri dje mendonte po ashtu si ty, nuk do te beje komente si ato me lart qe tregojne qe ti as e ke marre mundimin te lexosh artikullin me lart. Po te sjell vetem konkluzionet e besimtarit:





> Konkluzionet perfundimtare - nga Clark Clarton.
> 
> Une u ktheva ne ortodoksi sepse pashe ne teologjine edhe jeten e kishes ortodokse nje deshmi te paster te se vertetes - te se vertetes sime te krijuar ne imazh te Perendise. Nuk ishte thjesht nje ceshtje e te venit te vetes nen nje autoritet te jashtem, por te te kuptiarit edhe te perqafimit te vertetes se vete realitetit.
> 
> 
> Nuk ka diskutim se kisha romano-katolike eshte me e madhe edhe me o organizuar se sa kisha ortodokse. Nuk ka diksutim se liturgjia katolike e tanishme eshte me e pranueshme ndaj amerikaneve moderne, se sa sherbesat e gjata ortodokse. As nuk mund te mohohet se katolicizmi roman eshte me i lehte per tu kapur me ane te intelektit, duke qene i paraqitur me kujdes ne nje sistem racionalist. Por asnje nga keto nuk e ben romano-katolicizmin te vertete. 
> 
> Kur e hodha poshte protestantizmin edhe perqafova ortodoksine, po ashtu, shprehimisht mohova edhe katolicizmin, pasi ai edhe protestantizmi nuk jane vecse dy ane te se njejtes medalje.
> Kur braktisa nocionin heretik te Sola Scriptures, po ashtu braktisa presupozimin se krishterimi eshte nje ideologji qe mund te nxirret nga nje teskt. Kur hodha poshte rolin tim te nje pape te pagabueshem protestant, duke interpretuar Biblen sipas ndricimeve te mia personale, po ashtu hodha poshte idene e te qenit te ndonje pape te pagabueshem.
> Clark Clarton


Si te thashe edhe me lart, nuk ka te beje aspak me nje debat filozofik, as me nje debat doktrinash apo te drejte historike. Ka te beje me nje peligrinazh te shpirtit njerezor qe ka urri per spiritualizem, jo vetem per dogme.

Albo

----------


## Manulaki

Te pershendes, Albo.
Shkrimet i lexova, dhe me vjen mire gjithashtu qe Clark Clarton ka gjetur shpetimin dhe te verteten.
Ajo qe une shkrova, nqs, ti ke lexuar shkrimet e mija, ka lidhje me faktin se si njerezit shpjegojne mos shpetimin e tyre, me fjalet "nuk ishte kisha e mire prandaj nuk u shpetova.... kisha nuk ka doktrine te vertete prandaj u largova" Nderkohe qe ata asnjehere nuk thone se ishin ata te shurdhet, apo te verber! 
Ajo qe une them ne shkrimet e mija eshte se nderkohe qe keta njerez gjejne te verteten ne nje kishe, ju mohojne te tjereve gjetjen e se vertetes ne kishat perkatese. Shume mire qe shpirti i tyre gjen te verteten, Lavdi Perendise....por kush jane ata qe te thone se e verteta eshte vetem aty ku e gjejne ata, nderkohe qe ke shume njerez qe qendrojne ne kishat prej ku te tjere largohen, dhe thone se kane gjetur te verteten dhe prandaj qendrojne. 
Kur dikush gjen te verteten e Krishtit, ka mundesi ta shohe ate kudo qe ajo eshte ne Kishen e Krishtit.

Manulaki

----------


## deshmuesi

Moter Manulaki, te pershendes.
 Shoh se vertet besa ne ty ka vulen e Krishtit. Ne te gjitha pergjigjet qe ti ke dhene ndaj Seminaristit dhe Albos, shoh vendosmeri dhe qendrese, dhe kjo vjen nga Krishti.
 Ne nje shkrimin tim te dikurshem kam thene se, nuk eshte kisha qe shpeton besimtaret, por eshte Krishti ai qe te shpetuarit i con ne kishen e tij. Sa per reference po te jap shembelltyren e " Samaritanit te mire". Ishte pikerisht Samaritani i mire ( Krishti) ai qe, e SHPETOI te plagosurin nga vdekja, qe i SHEROI PLAGET me VERE dhe VAJ, qe e MORI te PLAGOSURIN ne KAFSHEN E TIJ, dhe e COI NE HANIN ( kisha) ku bujte vete. Ne kete shembelltyre Jezusi tregon plotisisht se Vetem Ai te con ne kishen e tij, pasi ai eshte Zoti i Kishes. Gezohem moter per ty. Por kjo nuk do te thote se kam dicka ndaj Albos dhe Seminarist. Cdo kush eshte i lire ne perzgjedhjen e tij, pasi gjithkush do te korre ate qe ka mbjelle. Kush mbolli PAQE, Krishtin do te mare, dhe kush mbolli ERE shkatrim do te korre.
 Paqja e Krishti me ju te gjithe.
Ps. Moter Manulaki, te kujtohet si ju tha Jezusi dishepujve te tij? 
 Ju jeni dishepuj te mij, nese qendroni ne FJALEN time. Mos u shqeteso per te tjerat, por hidhe barren tende tek Krishti dha ai do te te clrorje nga ajo. Perfundimisht them se, kush ka gjetur Krishtin ka gjetur dhe kishen e tij.
 Deshmuesi

----------


## Seminarist

Perkundrazi, shembelltyra e Samaritanit te mire deshmon se ishte pikerisht Hani, edhe jo Samaritani qe e plotesoi rehabilitimin fizik te te plagosurit, ndryshe Samaritani nuk kish pse ta dergonte ne Han edhe te paguante qe i plagosuri te kish perkujdesje.

Por cfare do te ndodhte nese Hanin do ta zoteronin pikerisht ata qe e rrahen per vdekje te plagosurin? Nje pergjigje e tille do te paralelizohej me cfaredo pseudo-kishe, dmth levizje heretike.

Por neve vijme tek nje pyetje esenciale, qe e kemi rrahur sa e sa here. Shpetimi vjen vetem prej Krishtit ne Kishen e Tij. A nuk keni rene dakort vete juve se jashte Kishes se Krishtit nuk ka Shpetim? Kjo pikerisht tregon se shpetimi qe vjen prej Krishtit behet realitet vetem perbrenda Trupit te Tij.


Nga ana tjeter, bindshmeria edhe qendrueshmeria ndaj nje gjeje, nuk eshte aspak shenja se ajo gje vjen nga Zoti.


Te gjithe keto qe themi, nuk i bejme aspak sepse kemi gje kundra njeri-tjetrit si individe.

----------


## deshmuesi

> Perkundrazi, shembelltyra e Samaritanit te mire deshmon se ishte pikerisht Hani, edhe jo Samaritani qe e plotesoi rehabilitimin fizik te te plagosurit, ndryshe Samaritani nuk kish pse ta dergonte ne Han edhe te paguante qe i plagosuri te kish perkujdesje.
> 
> Por cfare do te ndodhte nese Hanin do ta zoteronin pikerisht ata qe e rrahen per vdekje te plagosurin? Nje pergjigje e tille do te paralelizohej me cfaredo pseudo-kishe, dmth levizje heretike.
> 
> Por neve vijme tek nje pyetje esenciale, qe e kemi rrahur sa e sa here. Shpetimi vjen vetem prej Krishtit ne Kishen e Tij. A nuk keni rene dakort vete juve se jashte Kishes se Krishtit nuk ka Shpetim? Kjo pikerisht tregon se shpetimi qe vjen prej Krishtit behet realitet vetem perbrenda Trupit te Tij.
> 
> 
> Nga ana tjeter, bindshmeria edhe qendrueshmeria ndaj nje gjeje, nuk eshte aspak shenja se ajo gje vjen nga Zoti.
>  Te gjithe keto qe themi, nuk i bejme aspak sepse kemi gje kundra njeri-tjetrit si individe.


Sherbesa eshte detyre e kishes, te cilen kisha e kryen permes dhuntise dhe fuqise qe vete Krishti ja ka dhene asaj per ti sherbyer besimtareve( tek shembelltyra kjo shprehet me "parate" qe Samaritani i dha henxhiut), por ti Seminarist ngatron sensin e bisedes.
 Nuk ishte "HANI" ai qe e SHPETOI te plagosurin nga vdekja, nuk ishte "Hani"  ai qe i mjekoi plaget te plagosurit, nuk ishte HANI ai qe e solli ate ne HAN.   Ishte pikerisht Samaritani ai qe e SOLLI ate ne HAN, dhe e sjolli ate  te SHPETUAR nga cdo rrezik per jeten, duke e bere pjestar te HANIT. Te kuptuarit e ketij fakti te qarteson qe te kuptosh se shpetim ka vetem ne Krishtin. Shembelltyra flet fare qarte dhe fare shkoqur, ne menyre qe te krishtert te njohin plotesisht qellimin dhe thelbin e mesimit te Krishtit. Kisha perhap lajmin e  shpetimit, duke i ftuar njerzit qe te vijn ne Krishti, sepse kjo eshte detyra themelore e saj. Por perse i fton fillimisht te vijne ne Krishti dhe jo drejt e ne kishen e tij? Kjo sepse Ai eshte DERA per te hyre ne kishen e tij. 
Problemi me ju qendron ne faktin se, per ju kishe eshte vetem ajo orthodhokse, por une mendoj se Manulaki ka dhene plotesisht pergjigje te plote rreth kesaj ceshtje. Gjeja e dyte ku ju gaboni eshte dhe fakti se, ju sillni disa shembuj nga disa te krishtere. Ju merni largimin e X-it nga kjo kishe dhe futjen ne nje kishe tjeter( pavaresisht emrit dhe religjionit qe ajo ka), si nje shembull fondamental, ku permes se ciles kerkoni te na tregoni se, kisha ku ai shkoi eshte e vetmja kishe e  vertete ( dhe kjo na qenka vetem ajo orthodhokse). Nese deshiron une mund tju sjell shume shembuj shembuj  nga qindra orthodhokse, te cilet jane larguar nga kjo kishe dhe kane hyre ne ate katolike apo protestante. mos valle ky fakt e verteton se kush eshte kisha e vertete e Krishtit? Cdo njeri eshte i lire te perzgjedhe, dhe nese ai person qe ka ikur nga kisha protestante dhe ka hyre me pas ne ate orthodhokse, ky fakt nuk na tregon se, ai ka ikur nga kisha e reme dhe me pas ka hyre ne ate te verteten. Ky shikim eshte kendveshtirmi dhe qellim i cili nuk ju le te shikoni drejt arsyen se perse ky apo ai person u largua nga kjo kishe. Perzgjedhja e tij e lire e ben ate qe te perzgjedhe ate qe deshiron, pra ai person me ne fund ka kuptuar se nuk mund te ishte "DORE", prandaj dhe hoqi dore nga qellimi i deshirave te tij, sepse sherbesa jone ne trupin e Krishtit nuk varet nga deshirat tona, por eshte vete  Ai, i cili e  e ka vendosur cdo pjese te TRUPIT te tij, ashtu si Ai ka dashur. Pra cdo i krishter duhet te kupotje dhe te njohes se cfare "PJESE" funksionale e ka vendosur Krishti  ate ne TRupin e tij. Tani ju kete ndergjegjesim qe ndodh tek i krishteri, e merni si nje fakt permes te cilave permbushni qellimet tuaja fetare religjionoze.  Per mue kjo eshte "Miopi" ne diturine e Perendise, ose "Dituri" per politiken religjionoze, prandaj dhe Jezusi tha: beni kujdes se mos drita qe eshte ne ju eshte erresire. Kush ka veshe per te digjuar le te digjoje.
 Deshmuesi.

----------


## Seminarist

Jo Deshmues,

ti nuk mund te me sjellesh mua as EDHE NJE shembull te vetem, ku nje ortodoks i mesuar, te jete kthyer per arsye doktrinore ne ndonje kishe tjeter.

Te vetmit ortodoks te kthyer ne katolicizem i ke se shumti per arsye primarisht politike, ose per grindje te bredeshme mes ndonje hierarku. Eshume prej ketyre as qe jane besimtare fare, ne kuptimin praktik ortodoks, por mendojne se jane ortodoksa meqe kane emra ortodokse...

Nderkohe qe faktikisht, protestante te mesuar, jo vetem kaq, por pastore e te degjuar per veprimtarine e tyre klerikale e interlektuale ne fushen e besimit, jane ktheyer ne ortodoksi. Po ashtu edhe prej katolicizmit ka, ndonese me pak.


Manulaki ka dhene pergjigje qe kundershtojne pikerisht ate qe perbejne boten protestante: "E thote bibla, e besoj", edhe une per ate arsye i drejtova ate pyetje asaj.
Sipas Manulakit nuk ka rendesi se ku je, kuzhine, aneks etj, rendesi ka qe je ne te njejtin themel. Kjo lloj pikepamjae nuk ka asnje baze biblike, e as nuk thote Bibla se mjafton qe te keni te njejtin shkrim te shenjte, besore e besim ne trini, e kjo ju ben nje kishe....



Ndersa me ty, problemi qendron fare i qarte. Krishti, si Samaritan i mire, e kuroi njeriun ne Kishe, Han.

A jeni i sigurte juve se jeni tek hani ku ai i dergon njerezit? Pergjigja e kesaj pyetje eshte ne te miren, jo te keqen tende, Deshmues.

----------


## Manulaki

> Manulaki ka dhene pergjigje qe kundershtojne pikerisht ate qe perbejne boten protestante: "E thote bibla, e besoj", edhe une per ate arsye i drejtova ate pyetje asaj.
> Sipas Manulakit nuk ka rendesi se ku je, kuzhine, aneks etj, rendesi ka qe je ne te njejtin themel. Kjo lloj pikepamjae nuk ka asnje baze biblike, e as nuk thote Bibla se mjafton qe te keni te njejtin shkrim te shenjte, besore e besim ne trini, e kjo ju ben nje kishe....


Seminarist i nderuar!
Nderkohe qe bie dakord me nje pjese te shkrimit tend pararendes ketij qe kam cituar, duhet te them se jo vetem qe nuk jam dakord me kete ketu, por gjithashtu dua te shtoj se ti transformon shkrimin tim. Une nuk them:"thote Bibla, e besoj!" Une Biblen e lexoj, dhe kur sjell shkrime nga Bibla i sjell me bindje, jo me dyshime. Gjithashtu ne lidhje me ambjentet ne familje, meqenese nuk ke kuptuar dhe ke transformuar kuptimin e asaj qe kam sjelle, po te jap nje tjeter. Kur dikush shkon per vizite ne vellai ose ne motra e vet, shkon per vizite per ta pergojosur dhe per te pare pastertine dhe papastertine, apo sepse e do kete vella dhe kete moter. E pra e njejta gje ndodh me Ortodokset, protestantet, katoliket. E dine qe jane nje bark, barku i Krishtit, e megjithate kur vjen puna ne doktrinat (ne perdhet, dritaret, qilimat) harrojne dashurine (ate qe i lidh qe eshte Krishti) dhe merren me thashetheme (ai, ajo e kishte lene pafshire aty, dhe e kishte vene televizorin ne qoshe, dhe jo ne mes...) Nese une e dua nje vella, ashtu sic me meson Krishti, nuk bie dakord me papastertine ne shtepine e vellait apo motres sime, por nga ana tjeter nuk vete te pergojos lart e poshte, por ne dashuri perpiqem te ndihmoj me pastrimin e nevojshem, dhe nese nuk mundem te pastroj, sepse vellai dhe motra kane tjeter menyre pastrimi nga une, them le te pastrojne, pa se pastrojne ndryshe nga une kjo nuk ka rendesi. Rendesi ka pastrimi i plote, jo si do pastrohet rremuja.
Dhe po e them perseri, nuk ka kishe me te mire se tjetra, sepse une e njoh shume mire Kishen Ortodokse, Kishen Protestante, dhe Kishen Katolike. Po te dua t'i shaj kam plot sharje, por lavdi Zotit, kush jam une te shaj Kishen qe Vete Krishti ka ndertuar me Vdekjen dhe Ringjalljen e Tij? 
Kjo eshte ajo qe kam theksuar, ju lumte atyre qe kane shkuar nga Kisha Protestante/Katolike ne Kishen Ortodokse. Ajo me te cilen nuk bie dakord eshte fajesimi i tyre ndaj Kishes, per moskuptimin e tyre, per mosshpetimin e tyre.
"Sepse me eshte treguar per ju, o vellezer, nga ata te shtepise se Kloes, se ne mes jush ka grindje. Dhe dua te them kete, qe secili nfa ju thote:"Une jam i Pali" "Une i Apolit" "Une i Kefes" dhe "Une i Krishtit" Valle i ndare na qenka Kristi? Mos Pali u kryqezua per ju? Apo ju u pagezuat ne emer te Palit?" 1Korintasit 1:10-13

Le t'i japim zemer njeri-tjetrit, jo me idera se nje kishe eshte me e mire se tjetra, dhe se njera eshte me e gabueshme se tjetra. Sepse gabimi eshte njerezor, por miresia Hyjnore.
Jam shume dakord me shkrimet per shpetimin e ketyre njerezve, por jo kur keto lavderojne nje kishte dhe shajne nje tjeter. Jam shume dakord kur shkrimet behen per te lavderuar punen e Krishtit ne Kishen e tij, por jo punen ndarese ne Kishen e Krishtit.
Pershendetje

----------


## ndreu

> Dhe po e them perseri, nuk ka kishe me te mire se tjetra, sepse une e njoh shume mire Kishen Ortodokse, Kishen Protestante, dhe Kishen Katolike. Po te dua t'i shaj kam plot sharje, por lavdi Zotit, kush jam une te shaj Kishen qe Vete Krishti ka ndertuar me Vdekjen dhe Ringjalljen e Tij?


A, nje minute. Nje eshte Kisha e Kishtit. Krishti nuk u flijua per 100 kisha. Dhe *perderisa ti thua se i njeh mire kishat e mesiperme, atehere si rrjedhoje duhet te dish se cila eshte ajo qe perfaqeson me mire dhe me denjesisht se te tjerat Krishtin.*  

Sepse duke i njohur shume mire te gjitha kishat, duhet te dish dhe se cila eshte me e mira. Dhe qe nuk jane njesoj, kjo besoj se nuk duhet diskutuar fare.
Dhe perderisa ti ke zgjedhur nje prej kishave, tregon se e konsideron me te mire se kishat e tjera. Pra, edhe ti beson se ajo qe ke zgjedhur eshte me e mire se te tjerat.

Nese jo, besoj se nuk e ke bezdi qe pervec epitetit _protestante_  te te quajme edhe _orthodhokse_ apo _romanokatolike._Besoj se sipas logjikes tende nuk eshte fyerje, pasi te gjtha kishat jane njesoj. Apo jo? 

Ndonjehere rruges per ne shkolle, kur te gjendesh perpara ndonje kishe orthodhokse apo romanokatolike mund te futesh brenda pa frike dhe te lutesh apo te kungohesh. E njejta gje eshte, apo jo?

----------

